# Indigo with his Christmas present. He loves his brand new toy named after him.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!! Today Indigo joined in the fun of opening up Christmas presents with us he was so interested in the paper that he tried to get into it but i had to help him he was more interested in chewing the paper but when the paper was off oh boy did he love his new toy that the Parrot Shop made him. The toy will be named after Indigo it will be for sale in the new year it hasn't been released out yet they are waiting for a photo of Indi to see if he likes it then they will have it in there shop in January....It is exciting to have a toy named after Indi... They will let me know when it is out for sale... I wanted to share photo's of Indigo opening up gifts with us today when his was opened he had to get into mum's parcel to help her and mine to.. Please enjoy..

Ohhhh I wonder what is in this strange looking parcel.


Getting curious.




This looks good.


Can i rip the paper huh mum.


Think ill try another side to chew the paper doesn't taste so good. Can't seem to get the paper off..


I got a piece of paper mum going to chew it up.


Now i have my present open can i see what is in yours now do you want some help.


Oh look Mum i got a nice shiny bell from Santa just what i wanted.


Come on Mum Come on Mum hurry up open my parcel got to see my bell.


Think i will hurry my mum up and get this paper off so i can see my gift my mum is a little slow getting it off..


Look what my mum got me for Christmas aren't i just the luckiest little budgie i have the best mum in the world.


This is my new toy that the Parrot Shop made for me. It will have my name. This is so cool i love my toy and my mum.


Now i am interested in my Mum..




I love my new toy i got for Christmas.


----------



## nuxi

Hi Lyn,

Thanks for sharing the pictures! It's cute to see how Indi enjoys his Christmas present.

Merry Christmas to you and Indi!


----------



## Kate C

I think Indi is going to have fun with his new toy.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> I think Indi is going to have fun with his new toy.


Thank you Kate... I think he is going to have fun with his new toy to he loves it.. It was funny everytime i shook the paper Indi went nuts he loves the noise of it and he whistled and whistled.



nuxi said:


> Hi Lyn,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures! It's cute to see how Indi enjoys his Christmas present.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and Indi!


Thank you Gaby Merry Christmas to you and your family Indi loved his present..


----------



## Jonah

What a wonderful Christmas scene. Indi is looking like he loves his new toy...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> What a wonderful Christmas scene. Indi is looking like he loves his new toy...


Thank you bro.. Indi was having a wonderful time this morning he wanted to be in everyone's gifts today he was so funny he is like a little child.. Did you have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## kaka

Pictures, gift, budgie and mama


----------



## Bethanyi

*This is adorable!*


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww I love the photos and the toy is really a good match with Indi's colors! Looks like he really loves his present too :2thumbs:


----------



## kcladyz

Awww how sweet!


----------



## LynandIndigo

**** said:


> Pictures, gift, budgie and mama


Thank you. We loved opening up Christmas gifts..



Bethanyi said:


> *This is adorable!*


Thank you Bethany..



Jedikeet said:


> Aww I love the photos and the toy is really a good match with Indi's colors! Looks like he really loves his present too :2thumbs:


Aww. Thank you Nick that is his favourite colour.



kcladyz said:


> Awww how sweet!


Thank you..


----------



## milipidi

Gorgeous toy and lovely to see Indi enjoying play time with it. A very spoiled wee budgie


----------



## LynandIndigo

milipidi said:


> Gorgeous toy and lovely to see Indi enjoying play time with it. A very spoiled wee budgie


Thank you Li.. I sure do have one spoilt wee budgie he wanted to be in the action to.. He loves the sound of the noise of the wrapping paper he is so funny...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Ill try to get some better photos sometime today..


----------



## despoinaki

Indi has already his new "Indi" toy and plays with it! What a great Christmas present for him and wonderful pics for all of us!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you Despina.


----------



## jean20057

Awww, Indi is just too cute with his new toy. Can't wait until it's available to buy. Merry Christmas Lyn and Indigo!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

jean20057 said:


> Awww, Indi is just too cute with his new toy. Can't wait until it's available to buy. Merry Christmas Lyn and Indigo!!!


Thank you Kristin.. Indi loves his new toy.. Merry Christmas to you and your flock.. Christmas is over for us now..


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

What a great toy! He seems to love it already. I love him nibbling at the paper - he's so clever, Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Frankie'sFriend said:


> What a great toy! He seems to love it already. I love him nibbling at the paper - he's so clever, Lyn.


Thank you Madonna. Indi loves chewing paper the thing is that he eats it to... Merry Christmas Madonna..


----------



## Cozette

What a lucky bird indeed! And a beautiful bird too!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Cozette said:


> What a lucky bird indeed! And a beautiful bird too!


Thank you Cozette.. I am the lucky person to own Indi I got him for a Christmas present 3 years ago i bought him with Christmas money that i was given and he is a wonderful budgie with a funny personality.. I picked him out from about 30 other young budgies he came over to the bars to me and i said yes this is the budgie for me.. I love him so very much.. I think he is pretty cute to..


----------



## Mikey Did It

Merry Xmas Lyn and Indigo! Loved seeing the pictures! What a bold little guy and so cute to see his curiosity even though the present was bigger than him!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Mikey Did It said:


> Merry Xmas Lyn and Indigo! Loved seeing the pictures! What a bold little guy and so cute to see his curiosity even though the present was bigger than him!!


Thank you Merry Christmas to you to Nedra. I just noticed that Indi's parcel is bigger than him he was so cute


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi looks excited and thrilled to have such a wonderful new toy
for Christmas! I'm sure he'll have lots of enjoyment from his
wonderful gift. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Indi!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi looks excited and thrilled to have such a wonderful new toy
> for Christmas! I'm sure he'll have lots of enjoyment from his
> wonderful gift. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Indi!*


Thank you Deb.. Indi wants to know did you have a lovely Christmas. Did Santa bring you and your flock some nice gifts.. I meant to say I had a Treat of Millet...My mum wouldn't let me eat her Mud Crab or her pudding but I had a treat of yummy fruit and vegetables... We hope your Christmas was not to cold. Did you get to make a snowman? Oh I love my new hanging Toy....


----------



## Kales

So adorable!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## justmoira

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Cozette.. I am the lucky person to own Indi I got him for a Christmas present 3 years ago i bought him with Christmas money that i was given and he is a wonderful budgie with a funny personality.. I picked him out from about 30 other young budgies he came over to the bars to me and i said yes this is the budgie for me.. I love him so very much.. I think he is pretty cute to..


That's like how I picked my little Lemondrop, she climbed to the top of the playgym above all the other baby budgies, looked me square in the eyes, went 'CHEEP!!!' and leaped towards me right off the top. I knew I had to have that spunky little personality. 
I'm so glad you and Indi had a wonderful holiday


----------



## LynandIndigo

justmoira said:


> That's like how I picked my little Lemondrop, she climbed to the top of the playgym above all the other baby budgies, looked me square in the eyes, went 'CHEEP!!!' and leaped towards me right off the top. I knew I had to have that spunky little personality.
> I'm so glad you and Indi had a wonderful holiday


Thank you Yes we did have a wonderful holiday..Indi loves his Christmas Present he is playing with it right now..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kales said:


> So adorable!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Kales.. I also think that Indi is adorable to..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks Everyone..


----------



## kcladyz

And the color of the toy matches him!


----------



## LynandIndigo

kcladyz said:


> And the color of the toy matches him!


Thank you Heidi... Indi is really violet but he likes blue and purple.


----------

